# Algae ID help



## JButera (Oct 3, 2015)

Can anyone help me ID the algae growing on this Ludwigia. ~Thanks


----------



## Tihsho (Nov 4, 2015)

Looks like staghorn to me. What's your waters organics testing out to be? When was the last time you cleaned your filter? If I remember correctly staghorn feeds off ammonia.


----------



## JButera (Oct 3, 2015)

tbh I haven't tested the water in weeks. I'll do it tonight and post the results. ~ty


----------



## JButera (Oct 3, 2015)

A little late but here's the results.

















Ammonia = 0
pH = 7.0 (it was 7.4 a month ago)
pH high = n/a
Nitrite = 0
GH = 7 (it was 6 a month ago)
KH = 2 (it was 3 a month ago) there's crush coral in the filter, my tap's KH is 2 also** 
Nitrate = between 0 - 5ppm

The biggest change in the past month was the addition of 8 small stems of ludwigia, a pre-existing small stem of guppy grass (Najas guadalupensis) that suddenly exploded in growth in the last week (about 1"+ a day) and an algae covered java moss *ball* (?) that did the same. I read somewhere that guppy grass sucks up the calcium carbonate which lowers the KH which lowers the pH but I'm not sure if that's how it works or if the source was reliable.


----------

